# Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren



## esox0815 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

normalerweise filetiere in meine gefangenen Hechte nach dem ausnehmen, ziehe die Haut ab und bereite sie auf dem Grill oder in der Pfanne zu. Das Entschuppen entfällt bei mir ja ohnehin.

Stelle mir nun die Frage, ob das Ausnehmen eigentlich notwendig dafür ist oder es auch ohne geht, was das Ganze vereinfachen würde.

Wie macht ihr das? Die Haut ziehe ich überigens immer ab, da ich mal gehört habe, dass sie sehr streng schmecken soll.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

wenn mans kann gehts auch ohne ausnehmen.
wenn die haut gründlich vom schleim befreit ist, schmeckt sie nicht streng im gegenteil.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn mans kann gehts auch ohne ausnehmen.
> *wenn die haut gründlich vom schleim befreit ist, schmeckt sie nicht streng im gegenteil.*
> 
> antonio


 


Das setzt aber schon stark geschädigte Geschmacksnerven
voraus. Bist du starker Raucher? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. B (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Moin,
also ich filetiere meine Hechte immer ohne sie vorher auszunehmen. Ich finde, dass es so viel leichter ist. die Haut kommt bei mir immer ab. Finde auch, dass sie nicht schmeckt!


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das setzt aber schon stark geschädigte Geschmacksnerven
> voraus. Bist du starker Raucher? |kopfkrat



nö bin ich nicht, wenn der schleim richtig runter ist gehts eben.
ist zwar beim hecht mit recht großem aufwand verbunden, aber es geht.
mit zwei mal drüberkratzen ist es da nicht getan.

antonio


----------



## namycasch (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Petri.

Wenn ich nur die Filets haben möchte, nehme ich den Fisch Grundsätzlich nicht aus. Macht auch keinen Sinn.

Petri.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



antonio schrieb:


> nö bin ich nicht, wenn der schleim richtig runter ist gehts eben.
> ist zwar beim hecht mit recht großem aufwand verbunden, aber es geht.
> mit zwei mal drüberkratzen ist es da nicht getan.
> 
> antonio



Find ich allerdings auch, ganz los wird man den typischen Hechtgeschmack natürlich nicht, aber wer will das auch?! - aber man muss schon ein wenig Arbeit investieren um den Hechtschleim runter zu kriegen 



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Wenn ich nur die Filets haben möchte, nehme ich den Fisch Grundsätzlich nicht aus. Macht auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Petri.



Sehe ich auch so. Ausnehmen macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn ich den Fisch im Ganzen verwerten möchte.


----------



## esox0815 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Wie gesagt, ich filetiere meine Hechte eigentlich immer und hätte mir also eurer Meinung nach das aufwändige Ausnehmen wohl sparen können. 

Sollte ich doch einmal die Haut dran lassen wollen, muss ich den Hecht dann auch noch schuppen? Ich meine, die Haut wird wohl niemand essen, oder?


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich filetiere meine Hechte eigentlich immer und hätte mir also eurer Meinung nach das aufwändige Ausnehmen wohl sparen können.
> 
> Sollte ich doch einmal die Haut dran lassen wollen, muss ich den Hecht dann auch noch schuppen? Ich meine, die Haut wird wohl niemand essen, oder?



wenn du die haut dranläßt, dann doch nur aus einem grund, wenn man sie essen will.
ansonsten weg damit.
und wie gesagt hecht entschuppen und entschleimen ist eben nciht so einfach wie bei ner forelle.

antonio


----------



## kleinerStichling (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Veratet mir doch mal bitte wie man schnell und einfach einen Hecht filetiert (Stichwort: Y-Gräten) ?
Bei mir dauert sowas immer eine gute Stunde.

Oder schneidet ihr etwa nur das Fleisch von der Hauptgräte und nennt dies dann einfach "filetieren" ?

Gruß #h


----------



## motocross11 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Stichwort, scharfes messer und etwas Übung.

Brauche mittlerweile ca 1-2 minuten für einen Fisch.

Geht zwar noch bedeutend schneller aber im gegensatz zu meinen Anfängen wo ich 15 min. für nen Fisch brauchte und das Filet danach aussah wie Gulasch schon ein großer Fortschritt.

Also einfach immer fleißig üben und scharfes Messer verwenden.


----------



## esox0815 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Veratet mir doch mal bitte wie man schnell und einfach einen Hecht filetiert (Stichwort: Y-Gräten) ?
> Bei mir dauert sowas immer eine gute Stunde.


 
Bei mir auch! Die vielen Gräten sind wirklich ätzend.

Hier ein Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0

Da ich bisher eher kleine Exemplare mit vielen kleinen Gräten zerlegt habe, hoffe ich, dass bei größeren Fischen, größere Gräten vorhanden und diese besser zu finden sind.


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Man man man, Maedels...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM

So filetiert man einen Hecht. |supergri

Den Rest vom Fisch kocht man ab & futtert ihn zum Fruehstueck. 
Da ich trotz Filets immer den ganzen Fisch verwerte: Schuppen, ausnehmen, filetieren, abkochen.
Dann bleibt nix mehr uebrig, denn die Graeten.

Was habt Ihr alle fuer'n Problem mit der Hechthaut? *kopfkratz*

Nachtrag:
Die obige Filetiertmethode funktioniert auch schon bei Hechten ab 50cm, wenn es keine Schmalhaelse sind. 
Dauer pro Fisch circa 10min, wenn ueberhaupt.


----------



## taxa9 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Hallo,
habe neulich auch einen Hecht filetiert, aber wegen der vielen Gräten habe ich die Filets durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. 

Grüße

taxa9


----------



## antonio (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

die y-gräten zieht man am leichtesten nach dem zubereiten,geht dann ganz leicht.

antonio


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Brauche mittlerweile ca 1-2 minuten für einen Fisch.


Das glaube ich nicht und möchte ich sehen! Oder hast du meine Frage nicht richtig verstanden? #d



esox0815 schrieb:


> Hier ein Link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0
> .


Das hat ebenfalls nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun! #d



antonio schrieb:


> die y-gräten zieht man am leichtesten nach dem zubereiten,geht dann ganz leicht.


Das ist ebenfalls keine Antwort auf meine Frage und eine "super" Methode wenn man sein Filet gern paniert #q



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Man man man, Maedels...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM
> 
> So filetiert man einen Hecht. |supergri


Danke! Du bist der einzige der meine Frage verstanden und beantwortet hat! (lesen, verstehen und sachgemäß zu antworten bzw. ohne Ahnung einfach mal die Klappe zu halten, scheint heut wohl nicht mehr so üblich zu sein! |uhoh: )
Die Methode ist mir allerdings bekannt und mir persönlich zu verlustreich/verschwenderisch. Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Methode, dauert zwar länger aber danach hab ich ein schönes großes sauberes Filet und keine unnötigen Verluste. 

Gruß #h


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

"Das ist ebenfalls keine Antwort auf meine Frage und eine "super" Methode wenn man sein Filet gern paniert "

schlecht gefrühstückt heute?
es ist *eine* variante, die gut funktioniert und von panieren war nicht die rede.

antonio


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



antonio schrieb:


> ...von panieren war nicht die rede.


Richtig aber ich fragte nach filetieren bzw. nach der Methode ein grätenfreies und zubereitungsfähiges Fleischstück zu erhalten und nicht danach wie ich nach der Zubereitung am besten die Gräten ziehe #q


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

trink erst mal nen tee zur beruhigung und paß auf, daß du keine kopfschmerzen bekommst:q

antonio


----------



## esox0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*




kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Danke! Du bist der einzige der meine Frage verstanden und beantwortet hat! (lesen, verstehen und sachgemäß zu antworten bzw. ohne Ahnung einfach mal die Klappe zu halten, scheint heut wohl nicht mehr so üblich zu sein! )


 
So, dann erkläre Du mir bitte mal, was eigentlich Deine Frage mit meinen zu tun hat?




esox0815 schrieb:


> Stelle mir nun die Frage, ob das Ausnehmen eigentlich notwendig dafür ist oder es auch ohne geht, was das Ganze vereinfachen würde.





esox0815 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das? Die Haut ziehe ich übrigens immer ab, da ich mal gehört habe, dass sie sehr streng schmecken soll.
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


 



esox0815 schrieb:


> Sollte ich doch einmal die Haut dran lassen wollen, muss ich den Hecht dann auch noch schuppen? Ich meine, die Haut wird wohl niemand essen, oder?


 
Schlaumeier!


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Ein alter Küchenspruch bezüglich der besten Teile von Fischen sagt: "Vom Karpfen den Kopf, vom Hecht den Schwanz und die Forelle ganz."

Deswegen schneide ich Hechtfilets nur von der hinteren Hälfte des Hechtes und verwerte den Rest für Fischfarce, z.B. für die berühmten Hechtklößchen.

Das rentiert sich natürlich nicht bei Schniepeln, sondern nur bei größeren Esoxen. Und wegen der Haut und dem Hechtgeschmack sollte man bedenken, Hecht schmeckt eben nach Hecht und im kulinarischen Zweifelsfall sollte man halt was anderes essen. 

Zum Entschleimen eignet sich übrigens Salz am besten und bei jedem Fisch. Richtig kräftig einstreuen, 2 min. warten und dann abreiben, sowie anschließend gut abspülen.


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein alter Küchenspruch bezüglich der besten Teile von Fischen sagt: "Vom Karpfen den Kopf, vom Hecht den Schwanz und die Forelle ganz."
> 
> Deswegen schneide ich Hechtfilets nur von der hinteren Hälfte des Hechtes und verwerte den Rest für Fischfarce, z.B. für die berühmten Hechtklößchen.
> 
> ...



jup das passiert immer als letzter arbeitsgang beim entschleimen.

antonio


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

*@ kleinerStichling:*


			
				FranJosef schrieb:
			
		

> _Man man man, Maedels...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM
> So filetiert man einen Hecht. |supergri_


Die Methode ist gar nicht sooooo verschwenderisch, obwohl ich das zuerst auch dachte.
Und die ersten Versuche damit waren auch ziemlich verschnittreich.
Mittlerweile bin ich auf 'ne Verschnittrate von 20% runter und damit auch nicht schlechter als bei jedem anderen Fisch. 

1.
Den Ruecken runter. Dann bei den Y's einschneiden, aber gleich den Bogen zu den Rippen langgehen. Dadurch sind die Filets in der Mitte dann sehr dick, aber es bleiben nur die reinen Y's (vom Fleisch ummantelt) am Fisch. Ist wirklich nicht mehr viel Fleisch.

2.
Die beiden Stuecken, die der Ami im Video wegwirft...
Die TOTALE Verschwendung! V.a. hab' ich das ja auch so gemacht... Schoen bloede...
In den Stuecken sind jeweils 7 oder 8 intramuskulaere Graeten drin, mehr nicht!
Dementsprechend ist das bei mir kein Verschnitt, da mich diese paar Graeten nicht stoeren. --> Zu Ende filetieren, diese beiden Stuecken als letztes loesen.

Damit hast Du an dem ganzen Fisch bei reinem filetieren nur die fleischummantelten Y's als Verschnitt. Das ist nun wirklich nicht viel. 
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass ich diese fuer die Hunde abkoche. 

Wenn man so wie in dem Video filetieren moechte, ist es natuerlich von Vorteil, den Fisch NICHT auszunehmen.
Ich wohn aber direkt am Wasser. Und hantiere meiner Frau zuliebe halt nur mit geschuppten+ausgenommenen Fischen in der Wohnung.


----------



## Anglero (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Zum Entschleimen eignet sich übrigens Salz am besten und bei jedem Fisch. Richtig kräftig einstreuen, 2 min. warten und dann abreiben, sowie anschließend gut abspülen.


 
Klingt nach gutem Tipp, werde ich beim nächsten Hecht testen. Bei meinen Hechten bleibt die gründlich entschuppte Haut dran (da ist dann auch kein Schleim mehr). Bei uns würde sich niemand beschweren, dass Hecht nach Hecht schmeckt. Auch ist der typische Hechtgeschmack überhaupt nicht mit dem, zugegebenermaßen manchmal penetranten Hechtgeruch zu vergleichen. Im Gegenteil, empfinde in Nussbutter gebratene Hechte als recht mild und den Geschmack der Haut als absolut unauffällig. 
Zurück zum Filet, Filetieren bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig völliges Entgräten. Die Y-Gräten lassen sich beim Essen wunderbar "aussortieren". Sonst halt Pinzette - wenn Schwiegermutter zum Essen kommt ;-)

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Anglero schrieb:


> Sonst halt Pinzette - wenn Schwiegermutter zum Essen kommt ;-)


Nee nee...
Du glaubst gar nicht, WIE daemlich ich mich beim Filetieren anstellen kann, wenn ich weiss, wer es isst. :m


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Anglero schrieb:


> Klingt nach gutem Tipp, werde ich beim nächsten Hecht testen. Bei meinen Hechten bleibt die gründlich entschuppte Haut dran (da ist dann auch kein Schleim mehr). Bei uns würde sich niemand beschweren, dass Hecht nach Hecht schmeckt. Auch ist der typische Hechtgeschmack überhaupt nicht mit dem, zugegebenermaßen manchmal penetranten Hechtgeruch zu vergleichen. Im Gegenteil, empfinde in Nussbutter gebratene Hechte als recht mild und den Geschmack der Haut als absolut unauffällig.
> Zurück zum Filet, Filetieren bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig völliges Entgräten. Die Y-Gräten lassen sich beim Essen wunderbar "aussortieren". Sonst halt Pinzette - wenn Schwiegermutter zum Essen kommt ;-)
> 
> Gruß,
> Anglero



grade dann drinlassen:q

antonio


----------



## esox0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Bleibt die Anzahl der Gräten bei größeren ESOXen gegenüber kleineren gleich?


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Ja, bleibt bei 109 Gräten/Fisch.

PS: DIe Zahl hab ich mal schnell ergooglet, dafür übernehme ich keine Gewähr  Das die Zahl aber konstant bleibt meine ich schon!


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



esox0815 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Anzahl der Gräten bei größeren ESOXen gegenüber kleineren gleich?


Wenn es keine Spontanmutation gibt, bleibt die Anzahl der Graeten gleich; ebenso wie die Anzahl der Schuppen. 

PS:
Welche Knochen sind Dir denn im Laufe des Lebens dazugewachsen oder verlorengegangen?  :vik:

PPS:
Sorry, aber das ist wieder mal 'n Posting fuer die Hall of Fame.


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



esox0815 schrieb:


> So, dann erkläre Du mir bitte mal, was eigentlich Deine Frage mit meinen zu tun hat?


Natürlich nichts, denn deine Frage war ausreichend beantwortet! Ich habe passend zum Threadthema, diesen Thread genutzt und eine Frage zum filetieren gestellt, woraufhin du mir eine unpassende Antwort gegeben hast... weil du nicht richtig gelesen/verstanden hast! #q
Was soll ich Dir jetzt erklären? Warum die Sonne nicht auf jeden Hintern scheint oder wie?

@FranzJosef: Danke, ich werde es einmal nach deiner Methode probieren.

Gruß #h


----------



## Anglero (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Hehe, ok, ist selten, aber ich mag meine Schwiegermutter doch  



Ein Post Scriptum, das ich mir vorhin verkniffen habe, aber jetzt gerne nachreiche:

@kleinerStichling, lies mal:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/jamiri-nennt-mich-t-r-oll-a-684905.html​ 
Gruß,
Anglero​


----------



## esox0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten - habe viel dazugelernt! 



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Was soll ich Dir jetzt erklären? Warum die Sonne nicht auf jeden Hintern scheint oder wie?


 
@kleinerStichling:

Beginne Deinen Tag mit einem Lächeln! Deine Mitmenschen werden es Dir danken!


----------



## JimmyEight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> PS:
> Welche Knochen sind Dir denn im Laufe des Lebens dazugewachsen oder verlorengegangen?  :vik:



Google mal - auch Dir sollten über 10 Knochen verloren gegangen sein.


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Anglero schrieb:


> @kleinerStichling, lies mal:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/jamiri-nennt-mich-t-r-oll-a-684905.html​


Klasse, tolle Bildstory! Du hast Recht, sollten sich hier einige der Sorte "ich-geb-überall-meinen-Senf-dazu-auch-wenn-ich-keine-Ahnung-habe"-Boardies echt mal zu Herzen nehmen! #6​ 


esox0815 schrieb:


> Beginne Deinen Tag mit einem Lächeln!


Glaub mir mach ich jeden Morgen, wenn ich diese geistigen Ergüsse wie deine hier im Board lese. 

Gruß #h


----------



## esox0815 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Klasse, tolle Bildstory! Du hast Recht, sollten sich hier einige der Sorte "ich-geb-überall-meinen-Senf-dazu-auch-wenn-ich-keine-Ahnung-habe"-Boardies echt mal zu Herzen nehmen! #6


 
Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich mir nicht nur die Bilder der Story angesehen sondern auch den Inhalt verstanden und werden nun schweigen, egal was jetzt noch kommt.#h


----------



## kleinerStichling (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



esox0815 schrieb:


> ...sondern auch den Inhalt verstanden...


Ja klar  soviel dazu 


kleinerStichling schrieb:


> ...sollten sich hier einige der Sorte "ich-geb-überall-meinen-Senf-dazu-auch-wenn-ich-keine-Ahnung-habe"-Boardies echt mal zu Herzen nehmen! #6


 


esox0815 schrieb:


> ...und werden nun schweigen, egal was jetzt noch kommt.#h


In Anbetracht deiner Verständnisprobleme ist das auch echt besser so! #6

Gruß #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die haut gründlich vom schleim befreit ist, schmeckt sie nicht streng im gegenteil.
> 
> ich kenne es noch ganz anders, ich hatte einen schönen hecht gefangen und diesen für meinen freund küchenfertig vorbereitet ( entschuppt und ausgenommen)
> postwendend gabs eine schelte, wie ich den hecht blos entschuppen könnte, sozusagen das beste zu entfernen, altes kochrezept, mir wurde bei dem gedanken leicht übel....
> ...


----------



## antonio (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hecht ausnehmen, schuppen, filetieren*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> antonio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn die haut gründlich vom schleim befreit ist, schmeckt sie nicht streng im gegenteil.
> ...


----------

